# How to bag a 2009-2010 MB C300 4matic



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Since I'm on here everyday, I'm making this thread for a friend. He has a C300 that he's interested in bagging it is 4matic, and I believe its a 2010. And if the task is possible, which it is with BOC, and all sorts of janky retrofits I will be doing the install for him. 

My questions are: 
1) Are there plug and play air struts? If so who makes them.
2) Has this been done, because I can't find anyone who bagged one, but I have seen users on MBWorld listing bag setups in their signatures but no proof or pics its actually done.
3) I don't have the car, he doesn't know really anything about cars, so is the rear suspension like the VW mkv with spring and shock separate, or is the spring and shock one unit? 

I'll add other concerns or questions if I get any or if he does. 

This is the pic he showed me of how low he wants it:









Funny enough that's Patrick02's brothers car :beer: Image is PhotoShopd that low but we get the idea.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Does Airlift have a product in the works at all or is he stuck with the Airrex/D2/ksport air struts? Also I found out the 4matic and RWD c300 have different rear suspension setups.


----------



## Goettler (Jun 22, 2010)

I also have a W204 C300 4MATIC I would like to bag/lower. Coilovers aren't an option, literally, so subbing this in case valuable info is posted.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Goettler said:


> I also have a W204 C300 4MATIC I would like to bag/lower. Coilovers aren't an option, literally, so subbing this in case valuable info is posted.


Why are coilovers not a option if I may ask? 

We might actually just be using coilover struts and maybe buying thread on bags for the mkv performance struts that were just released. I don't really know what else I can use. I refuse to put sleeve bags like the AR/D2/Ksport. As for management it'll be a VU4 manifold with a AVS switchbox, digital gauges, a 5 gallon skinny tank, 2 380C, once I confirm the rear suspension is the spring and strut are separate it'll be short struts and RE6 bags with Dcups. If the rear is shock and spring together I'm back to square one. 

As I told him he needs to pay for everything in advance, so I'm still waiting on what he wants to spend, and aesthetic details such as tank color, hardlines or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

If it were me, I'd try and use a 75562 universal crafter/builder along with some SS5's and cups. Using a builder kit will give you better results and a far better ride than a BOC setup :thumbup::beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If it were me, I'd try and use a 75562 universal crafter/builder along with some SS5's and cups. Using a builder kit will give you better results and a far better ride than a BOC setup :thumbup::beer:


Link? That's not out of the question. I'm just surprised nobody makes double bellow front struts for it. From MBWorld it seems like tons of guys would be on air if they had a decent front setup offered to them. 

Same with the e90 platform, no option is offered.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I have SS5 bags on my mkv so I guess I could use them. I just know the RE6 bag gives a little more lift but compresses the same as the shorter RE5.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Link? That's not out of the question. I'm just surprised nobody makes double bellow front struts for it. From MBWorld it seems like tons of guys would be on air if they had a decent front setup offered to them.
> 
> Same with the e90 platform, no option is offered.


Here's a link to the 75562 manual: http://www.airliftcompany.com/content/manuals/ALP_MN-723_75559_75561_75562.pdf

I actually just checked the 2013 AirRex product offering and they have a kit for both the e90 and the W204.

Contact me directly if you'd like pricing :thumbup::beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a link to the 75562 manual: http://www.airliftcompany.com/content/manuals/ALP_MN-723_75559_75561_75562.pdf
> 
> I actually just checked the 2013 AirRex product offering and they have a kit for both the e90 and the W204.
> 
> Contact me directly if you'd like pricing :thumbup::beer:


So that kit comes with a full strut, bag like my mkv ones just with a tapered bottom for a sort of adapter tube?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> So that kit comes with a full strut, bag like my mkv ones just with a tapered bottom for a sort of adapter tube?


Yessir. We go through a lot of these universal kits for the new Honda Civic SI and also the E30 chassis. They ride really nicely and they're very reasonable in price. It takes minor welding/fab work to put it together but the results are worth it.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yessir. We go through a lot of these universal kits for the new Honda Civic SI and also the E30 chassis. They ride really nicely and they're very reasonable in price. It takes minor welding/fab work to put it together but the results are worth it.


Nice. I'll keep those in mind for sure I have to see how the front struts are bolted on to see what needs to be fabricated


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Nice. I'll keep those in mind for sure I have to see how the front struts are bolted on to see what needs to be fabricated


Definitely let me know if I can help you with anything. I'm not going to sit here and jam you up with products you should buy. We do have builder kits on the shelf though! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Definitely let me know if I can help you with anything. I'm not going to sit here and jam you up with products you should buy. We do have builder kits on the shelf though! :thumbup::beer:


Hey its not just me now the guy above is interested. Post what you think is best :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll move this to MBworld and update this when it happens. Hopefully soon, buddy just needs to make some decisions. Or open a credit card and give it to me and I take care of it.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

i was gonna suggest air rex but see i was beaten to the punch


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> i was gonna suggest air rex but see i was beaten to the punch


Nope. Guys on MBworld say they're sleeves. The car weighs almost 5k lbs. No way sleeves are ok for DD. They also have been saying Air Rex are rebranded D2/Ksports made in the same factory in Taiwan. I've read this before on FT86 when I got in that argument with that kid with the white mkv. I don't know if its true, or a bad thing necessarily I am just against it because of the claimed sleeve style. If they were double bellow bags which they might have a option cool, but then comes the price. My friend already said he's not paying $2300 for struts, the Air Rex kit is 4k before install I guess. I should be able to do it for little over half that. 

And again a few guys on MBworld claim to be bagged but show zero pics so they may just be full of ish. I've Pmd them on there and they won't show pics. Google shows no results or threads either. So I call :bs:

I think the Airlift builder kit is probably the way to go honestly. I'll talk with Tim and probably shoot you a pm Andrew on price info for that kit. :beer:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

a builder kit is prob your best option, sleeve bags get a bad wrap i dont see an issue with them really but i do understand your concerns


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> a builder kit is prob your best option, sleeve bags get a bad wrap i dont see an issue with them really but i do understand your concerns


It's just my buddy isn't really a car guy and he's not local to me so it needs to be reliable.


----------



## Goettler (Jun 22, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Why are coilovers not a option if I may ask?


They aren't made for the 4MATICs. Literally, the only coilovers available for the W204 4MATIC are KW V3s, which I'm sure are not made to go low/ride low comfortably, regardless of all the adjustments. I had a problem with my V1s on my E90, they were perfect until I lowered them like 4 more mm, then **** hit the fan and they blew out.



[email protected] said:


> Definitely let me know if I can help you with anything. I'm not going to sit here and jam you up with products you should buy. We do have builder kits on the shelf though! :thumbup::beer:


Got your email Andrew. :thumbup: I'll look into budgeting everything now that we have an idea.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Goettler said:


> They aren't made for the 4MATICs. Literally, the only coilovers available for the W204 4MATIC are KW V3s, which I'm sure are not made to go low/ride low comfortably, regardless of all the adjustments. I had a problem with my V1s on my E90, they were perfect until I lowered them like 4 more mm, then **** hit the fan and they blew out.
> 
> 
> 
> Got your email Andrew. :thumbup: I'll look into budgeting everything now that we have an idea.


Is there any way you can post pictures of the front and rear suspension. I just want to see how the front strut attaches to the knuckle, and how the rear is setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Goettler said:


> Got your email Andrew. :thumbup: I'll look into budgeting everything now that we have an idea.


Awesome. I'll shoot one back here shortly. 

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Kevin,

The rear suspension has separate springs and shocks, like our cars. There in one member that I know of driving a bagged c-class on mbworld. He used a universal kit and had everything built to fit his car. I will have to look back into the forum and see if I can find him for you. As far as I know, there are really no off the shelf bolt-on kits for the car. 

I'll see if I can find some more information.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pattrick02 said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> The rear suspension has separate springs and shocks, like our cars. There in one member that I know of driving a bagged c-class on mbworld. He used a universal kit and had everything built to fit his car. I will have to look back into the forum and see if I can find him for you. As far as I know, there are really no off the shelf bolt-on kits for the car.
> 
> I'll see if I can find some more information.


Ok cool. So I have the rear suspension covered then. Probably just talk him into the builder kit and fab that up real quick. Ya I saw 3 guys saying they were bagged on Air Rex, custom setups and I asked the Airrex guy and one of the other two for pics, and got nothing.


----------



## Jethro1013 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not sure how the fronts are on the newer ones however I have a 05 C240 4matic Wagon so a W203 that I just ordered my air setup for. 

My fronts are almost identical to my MKIII golf. Only issue was that where the strut bolts mount onto the hub the mounting area is about 1/4 wider than the MKIII so i ground them down and I took a set of MKIII front coilovers and they slide into place bolt holes are the same i just made them elongated for chamber adjustments. The top mounts i removed the mount from the strut and bolted it onto the coilover no issues.
I am hoping the MKIII air lift struts I ordered bolt up just as simple only worry is the tire/ wheel to strut body or lower bag mount will have to see when it all arrives next week. 

Rear I was planning just double bellow bags and d-cups with what ever modification is needed.

Hit me up is you have any questions maybe we can help each other out I should have better fitment knowledge when my kit comes in hopefully end of next week.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

He still hasn't made up his mind between me fabricating him struts or buying the overpriced and overated AirRex struts. I did order him a tank, 2 AZ compressors, and rear bags. Rest is up to him, and he very well knows what I think he should do. 

Also the W204 is pretty low stock, it wouldn't look terrible with lowering springs and a aggressive 18" wheel.


----------



## Goettler (Jun 22, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> He still hasn't made up his mind between me fabricating him struts or buying the overpriced and overated AirRex struts. I did order him a tank, 2 AZ compressors, and rear bags. Rest is up to him, and he very well knows what I think he should do.
> 
> Also the W204 is pretty low stock, it wouldn't look terrible with lowering springs and a aggressive 18" wheel.


I just bought a universal set up off Open Road Tuning for my W204. I'll let you know how that goes.

And I used to think the same, but when I test fit my Alphards with 215/40 and 225/40 on stock suspension, the wheel gap was unbearable and springs wouldn't even closely fix it. 19s for springs for sure.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Goettler said:


> I just bought a universal set up off Open Road Tuning for my W204. I'll let you know how that goes.
> 
> And I used to think the same, but when I test fit my Alphards with 215/40 and 225/40 on stock suspension, the wheel gap was unbearable and springs wouldn't even closely fix it. 19s for springs for sure.


Feel free to make this thread your own. :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey, I'm not sure if this guy has a 4-matic, but someone I follow in instagram has a bagged W204. I told him about this thread and he said to look him up on MBworld under the name itsloonie

Not sure if its gonna be any help, but I figured it's worth a shot :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

cldub said:


> Hey, I'm not sure if this guy has a 4-matic, but someone I follow in instagram has a bagged W204. I told him about this thread and he said to look him up on MBworld under the name itsloonie
> 
> Not sure if its gonna be any help, but I figured it's worth a shot :thumbup::thumbup:


I'm checking it out now. Thanks man and he probably has a RWD. I am still thinking nobody has a bagged 4matic yet.

Ya his is RWD and he's using AirRex struts


----------



## Goettler (Jun 22, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I'm checking it out now. Thanks man and he probably has a RWD. *I am still thinking nobody has a bagged 4matic yet*.
> 
> Ya his is RWD and he's using AirRex struts


Nope, I'll be the first one I've ever come across.

Most people think its brag-worthy, but to be honest, it raises flags to me. haha


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Goettler said:


> Nope, I'll be the first one I've ever come across.
> 
> Most people think its brag-worthy, but to be honest, it raises flags to me. haha


Like I said there's a few users on MBworld claiming to have their 4matic bagged but they won't prove it. I got banned for harassing some dude about it :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I'm checking it out now. Thanks man and he probably has a RWD. I am still thinking nobody has a bagged 4matic yet.
> 
> Ya his is RWD and he's using AirRex struts


Yeah I forgot to ask him before I posted. Hopefully you got some information out of it :thumbup:


----------



## Goettler (Jun 22, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6048610


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Darn to bad, you wouldve been the first bagged 4matic. I did pretty much narrow it down all 3 bagged c300 are RWD. 

My buddy did the same parted off all the air parts be did buy, just wants coils now.


----------



## Goettler (Jun 22, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> ^ Darn to bad, you wouldve been the first bagged 4matic. I did pretty much narrow it down all 3 bagged c300 are RWD.
> 
> My buddy did the same parted off all the air parts be did buy, just wants coils now.


Yeah, I just want a static car too. Haha.


----------



## Goettler (Jun 22, 2010)

It's begun.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

So your doing it! Yessssss :heart: 

What wheels you gonna run?


----------



## Goettler (Jun 22, 2010)

kevin splits said:


> So your doing it! Yessssss :heart:
> 
> What wheels you gonna run?


Yep, bit the bullet. Haha.

No clue yet, with the centerbore and high offsets, it's gonna be a task to find wheels unless I want to blow a bunch of money on custom 3 piece wheels.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

stoked to see this


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Goettler said:


> Yep, bit the bullet. Haha.
> 
> No clue yet, with the centerbore and high offsets, it's gonna be a task to find wheels unless I want to blow a bunch of money on custom 3 piece wheels.


What's the centerbore?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Goettler said:


> Yep, bit the bullet. Haha.
> 
> No clue yet, with the centerbore and high offsets, it's gonna be a task to find wheels unless I want to blow a bunch of money on custom 3 piece wheels.


Let me build you something! 



kevin splits said:


> What's the centerbore?


should be 66.6 if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Goettler (Jun 22, 2010)

kevin splits said:


> What's the centerbore?


66.6, so I can't even borrow wheels to test fit.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Goettler said:


> 66.6, so I can't even borrow wheels to test fit.


Aero II would look great and affordable friendly offsets :beer:


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

hopefully starting goettlers car this week. 

ill make sure to get pics up of our install. the front struts are going to be rather easy to put together after taking a look at them.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

mdubcajka12 said:


> the front struts are going to be rather easy to put together after taking a look at them.


Can't wait to see what you Cody do with this one! 

I told you it wouldn't be too bad  :heart:


----------



## Goettler (Jun 22, 2010)

mdubcajka12 said:


> hopefully starting goettlers car this week.
> 
> ill make sure to get pics up of our install. the front struts are going to be rather easy to put together after taking a look at them.


I'll make sure to take pictures of you taking pictures. And care way too much about my paint and interior.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Updates? opcorn:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I am doing this shortly on a buddies c300 6 speed RWD which currently has H&R coils on it.

Looking forward to how this turns out.


----------



## Goettler (Jun 22, 2010)

Sold the car and picked up an E46 330ci

Please buy these parts, the price is just too low and I need them gone to start my next project. Haha.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6149544-F-S-Full-Air-Ride-Kit-iLevel-Custom


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Goettler said:


> Sold the car and picked up an E46 330ci
> 
> Please buy these parts, the price is just too low and I need them gone to start my next project. Haha.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6149544-F-S-Full-Air-Ride-Kit-iLevel-Custom


So did the task get to overwhelming? My buddy sold his too, had electrical issues and traded it in.


----------



## Goettler (Jun 22, 2010)

kevin splits said:


> So did the task get to overwhelming? My buddy sold his too, had electrical issues and traded it in.


No, it was literally ready to be bolted on, just decided to get a different car, haha.

The air install seems to be pretty straight forward on the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Goettler said:


> No, it was literally ready to be bolted on, just decided to get a different car, haha.
> 
> The air install seems to be pretty straight forward on the car.


Does that mean we get to bag the e46?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Goettler said:


> No, it was literally ready to be bolted on, just decided to get a different car, haha.
> 
> The air install seems to be pretty straight forward on the car.


So the struts were all welded and ready to be bolted on?


----------



## Goettler (Jun 22, 2010)

kevin splits said:


> So the struts were all welded and ready to be bolted on?


All the measurements were made and were sitting at the welders, but I changed my mind right before they were welded. Haha.

The management was in the trunk and ready to go. Just needed to run lines (which would have been cake due to a pre-drilled hole under the spare) and put the bags in.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks like it's been done! Anyone have the specs or link to the build?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

kevin splits said:


> Looks like it's been done! Anyone have the specs or link to the build?


that is gorgeous


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

saw this thing on IG if i can recall. don't think its 4matic though.


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

i can confirm, its not 4matic, amazing non the less
K-sport bolt in air kit non 4matic.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tgidave said:


> i can confirm, its not 4matic, amazing non the less
> K-sport bolt in air kit non 4matic.


Ya I figured, but either way it's an idea of what it'll look like.


----------

